# This Sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Listen to this story from last weekend... then post up your thoughts.

I found about 30 geese in an oats stubble field and asked the farmer for permission for the weekend (this was Thurs). We set up Sat morning and shot 5 (due to some pretty pathetic shooting, I thought that was supposed to happen on the opener).

Anyway, I was walking back to the truck and my hunting partners were picking up the spread. This guy stops me near my truck and accuses me of hunting on the creek bottom near his house. He continues to yell at me about that it is private property we were trespassing on. I explained to him that I was hunting with those 2 guys out in the oats field picking up decoys and that indeed I knew it was land was private and that I had gotten permission already.

Well, in short this guy was trying to impress his wife who was with him and wasn't too happy that I had helped him connect the dots about parking in a different place thatn the field we were hunting in.

He drove off and I helped pack up the decoys.

Sunday evening we set up in the same place as birds had visited the field SUnday morning. We just finished setting up and the guy renting from the farmer who owned the oats stubble told us that the landwoner had called him and told him to tell us that we were never allowed on his property again. We apologized, scratched our heads a little and picked up and left.

It turns out this neighbor that accused us the day before was an off-duty police officer and apparently a friend of the farmer. Anyway, something was said to the farmer that was less than truthful. I could care less about hunting on this property again, I just don't want my name slandered.

I thought we did everything right on this one... Any thoughts???


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd go talk to the farmer and apologize for anything that was said....Don't let the renter twll you "the farmer said". I've had that happen in the past and the farmer didn't know aything about it.

You had the sense to ask permission....now ask why the guy doesn't want you there.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Had the same thing happen to us on opening weekend in ND. It was young guys, we were out at 330 to get this field because i saw it was heavily scouted. Beat everyone there. 545 some guys show up. Sit at the approach for 10 minutes, then one vehicle decides to drive out. We shoot the ****, invite him to join us, refuses. They leave. The next day a guy who was hunting with us was at work. Gets to talking to another co-worker who apparently was friends with the guys who showed up at 545. APPARENTLY, he had this land heavily posted.(not his land to post) I went back to the field the day after my buddy hears this and its still not posted, never was. And like you mn gooser, i dont want my name slandered, we arnt poachers, always have followed the law. Just a case of jealousy in my opinion. I know who the guy is and he will be confronted about the whole thing when i see him next.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I will be talking to the farmer. However the renter and this jerk that was accusing of trespassing are 2 different people. It was the off-duty cop that was harassing me.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

As long as the officer was not trying to use his position as a means of intimidation or coercion it is not relevant. If he did report it to his boss.

And yes go speak with the landowner and maybe the light will come on.

good luck


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't think the fact that he was an officer is relevant other than he maybe thinks he's never wrong and the fact he outright lied to the farmer. Maybe wearing the badge has done something to his mindset, I'm not sure.

I am a teacher and have a few police officer friends, don't get me wrong. But this guy is getting reported to his commanding officer.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I agree with the other posts. Talk to the farmer that gave you permission.

I'm assuming you were hunting locally? I would hate for that farmer to tell his farmer buddy's.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

i agree totally with talking to the farmer himself... alot can get muddled in the middle if you don't


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

sounds to me that maybe the renter and the off duty guy might be friends with each other, the renter might be the problem, id talk to the farmer!!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

MNgooser, that is really unfortunate that you had to go through that mess and put a damper on a day out in the field. I agree with the other posts, talk to the owner and get the real story first hand. I do have a question for you though. If that guy was a burger flipper at the local Mc. D's would you still go to his boss and report him? If he told you upfront that he was an officer when he was chewing you out, then by all means report that jerk. If you found out that he was an officer through another source, than maybe you should keep his boss out of it since the officer didnt bring his job into it. Either way, I feel bad when I hear stories like this because we have only a handful of days that we can hunt and when it gets ruined by some s.o.b. it really ticks me off.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

MnGooser

I ran into a couple situations similar to yours in the past. 
For me the only way to be sure you have permission is to ask the OWNER of the property. If he says go ahead, there really isn't any question. 
:beer:

Josh


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I understand big problem about between hunters and farmers. I am hearing impaired. I usually bring a notebook to a farmer. I write a message to asking a permission on their proptery. The farmers will read and write on my notebook. If a warden stop by me and asked me who permit me to hunting on proptery. I show my notebook to him its proof. The wardens can't stop me or farmers can't lie to them its best way to having a proof notebook with me. Its easier to be worth. :wink:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Let us know who you end up talking to and how it goes. Sorry for the bad run in. sounds like a pisser in my book.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Talk to the owner ofthe land......get his story.....accept anything he says very graciously and tank him for a nice hunt.....if he says he will have the land posted in the future, accept it and move on...with no arguement.

What we all do in the field...especially when we are in a situation like this, will reflect on all hunters in the future.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for all the honest feedback guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

That didn't suck nearly as bad as what happened to my crew on opening weekend. We arrived at the field at 3:30 and set up just to have a pick-up pull in at shooting time and set up less than two hundred yards from us. we went over and told them that we were set up with six hunters and they just told us there was room for both parties in this field. So they went ahead and threw out twelve shells compared to our three dozen duck decoys, three dozen bigfoots, two dozen shells, and three mojo-ducks. well to make the story short, we got all of the shooting and they didn't get any, so they started shooting up into the air and yelling whenever we had geese working. It really pi$$ed me off. they finally left and we were able to pull down 13 geese and 24 mallards and 6 pintails.


----------

